# New guy here. Disappointed



## #48 (May 10, 2017)

Northern Minnesota. Not tooting my horn here but I consider myself a pro. They're out there but very few, very small and very dry. I dunno. Got a bad feeling about this year. It is so dry and the weather isn't looking agreeable. This may be the worse hatch I can remember


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Need rain its the only saving grace. Bucky don't give up still might happen...


----------



## stilz (Apr 18, 2015)

Lowlands and north slopes are your best bet right now, they still have some moisture.


----------



## Morel Bandit (Apr 16, 2017)

totally agree with all the above, ground cover is taking over much faster this year than all years i've went..i believe the cold snap was to blame this year, set them back just enough at the wrong time


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

I have found similar results, few and far in between and usually small. There are still honey holes out there to be had though as I've seen posts on line of people with bags full. Just very tough.


----------

